# Fun dog show-Camberley



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

not sure if anyone would be interested,
but we hold an anual dog show for charity.
this year its on saturday the 6th august in camberley.if anyone is interested i can post more information.
we have stalls- tea and coffee / burgers / a cider trailer / strawberries and cream, and radio frimley there all day plus more.
there will be a few of us overnighting fri/sat and there is plenty of room so if your interested let me know.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi gaz44,

I'm definately interested if you could let me have the details & I could bring "the Hooligan" ! (And get to meet some of you as well.)
:roll: :roll: 

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

Hi Tilly all hooligans welcome!

If you log onto www.dobermannrehome.co.uk and click on the flyer on the right handside of the page you should be able to download a copy for yourself to print off, please feel free to copy it and pass it on to all your doggy pals x

see you there


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for that gaz44. Will have a look now & hope to see you all at Camberley.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

this is still on. and its this saturday.
all welcome.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

just to let everyone know----
show was great, busy day but long, not helped by the M25 being closed, took one of our judges 3 hours to get there.
looks like we raised around £2000 for the dobermann rehoaming association, a nice amount, but it takes £250 a month to kennel a rescue so well be doing this again next year.


----------

